# my theater



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Like some of the others have said, if you have some input I'm all ears

screen--92" elite motorized 
projector--mitsubishi hc1500 
center--rc7
mains--rf7's
rears--rf5's
surr bk--kg5.5's
receiver--denon 2808 
subs--4 12"svs cs-ultra's---sms-1 eq---ep2500 amp
monster power cond.
toshiba hd-a2
ps3

I have all 4 corners trapped as well as the ceiling. Front wall insulated, center of back wall also., and first reflection points. Black curtains cover everything....walls and traps. I have a stage built which houses all my gear and everything is hidden behind black cloth (no lights to distract from movie). 2 rows of matching seats (berkline sofa's), the back one is obvously elevated. About the only project I'm really working on now is what type of lighting I wan't to go with. Think that about covers it, I'll try and post a couple of picks.


----------

